# PC ACTION Zeitschriftensammlung  (von 1996 bis 2008, gut erhalten, alles Originalausgaben) zu verkaufen



## hereisAlex (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe PC Games Community,

leider muss ich mich aus Platzmangel von meiner geliebten PC ACTION Zeitschriftensammlung trennen. Die PC Action war für mich immer die klar favorisierte Wahl bei Computerspielezeitschriften, da sie immer schon den erwachsensten Zugang zu der Thematik hatte. Eine echte Schande, dass es diese geniale Zeitschrift nicht mehr gibt. Für alle die die Zeitschrift nicht kennen, da sie damals zu jung waren, gibt es jetzt die letzte Gelegenheit auf diese Juwelen der Computerspieleberichterstattung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link zu Ausgaben 1996/1997




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link zu Ausgaben 1998




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link zu Ausgaben 1999




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link zu Ausgaben 2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link zu Ausgaben 2005 bis 2008

Ausgaben von PC Games und GameStar biete ich etwas später ebenfalls an, werde das hier dann wenn es soweit ist ebenfalls posten.

PS: beim Erwerb von mehreren Sammlungen reduzieren sich die Versandkosten natürlich.

Viel Spaß beim Mitbieten,
LG Alex


----------

